# Casting Technique for rookies



## Fordcrew (Oct 26, 2002)

Just looking for a little info to increase my casting distance.Usually I'm just 8nbait [or less].For your comps and practice do you guys use the pendulum cast,overhead,or what? Can you use the pendulum w/a soft bait/n/8?I'm a spinner w/9-12'MH rods.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "Fordcrew",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi again "Fordcrew",

The main thing is "Safety"! You can use any technique that you are comfortable using just keep it "Safe"!

Yes, you can use the pendulum w/a soft bait/n/8, with or without a spinner w/9-12'MH rods. Please use the proper shock leader and please make sure no one is in danger of being injuried!


----------



## Fordcrew (Oct 26, 2002)

Thanks,Longcaster. But I really would like to know what type of casting techniques you guys use for the really LONG casts.Thanks again.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "Fordcrew",
If the cast can be done "Safely" then the pendulum is "My" most powerful cast!


----------



## DaRooKEe2 (Jan 25, 2003)

Fordcrew,

wassup man? here's a little tip on distance. practice alot! you want a good arch to your cast but enough power to get it going out there.
keep your knot on your shock line to your regular line SMALL. dont put too much shock line. your rig; keep the distance from your swivel to your hook as short as you can possibly get it. 
also ask around and observe. where do you fish? get with some of the guys that can cast and ask them. im sure theyll help.
see what different options you have on the types of rigs. it makes a big difference.
i.e.
if you use the sliding rig technique, the length of the rig can drastically effect your cast. when you cast, the rig will make a helicopter effect. the longer your rig is, the more resistance the helicopter effect will have. therefore shortening your cast. the shorter your rig is, the less resistance youll have. 
just ask around and observe.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Yeah, you have to be carefull on some of those long distance casts.I think I've seen a guy mess up on a pendulum cast and the bottom rig almost hit his groin.OUTCH!   And yeah, I talked with some of the long distance casting pros and it worked for me.Somtimes I practice on a ballfield close to my house and that helps too.


----------



## reelseat (Apr 12, 2003)

Some advice.If you're practicing using poor technique then all you do is get better at doing it wrong.
1. Find a group that casts and join it and learn from someone who can point out what you're doing wrong.
2.Get some videos.Ron Arra(former US Champ), Neil MacKellow former Brit Champ & and UK adviser to Penn UK),John Holden(former Brit Champ), Nick Meyer(Breakaway Tackle)all have videos.Also Peter Thain,current world record holder with spinning tackle, has a video out or soon will.
If using a "full unmodified cast" you may find it difficult to use it fishing because it requires so much"clear space".
The Nick Meyer video demonstrates a cast known as "Uni-Tech"(I think)it is capable of delivering tremendous power but doesn't require the clear space that the pendulum does.
I'm pretty sure that Phil Hyde,UK, who teaches casting in the UK developed this cast and I can tell you that it will"lay some line".
While "regular" casting doesn't require much in the way of specialization the hi-power delivery of the power casts can be not only dangerous(breakoffs) but can snap a rod not built for them like a matchstick.
Not trying to discourage you but just trying to prevent harm and disillusion.
If you have the free time you might want to go to Crisfield,Md this coming weekend for the Sport Cast USA event.A lot can be learned just through observation and questions are usually welcomed with the correct timing. Good Luck. Neil


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "reelseat",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------

